# Fake flavors



## Nightwalker (13/5/16)

Let's use pineapple as an example. In moonlight its a sweet flavour, not a natural pineapple flavour, which is great. But how or what is used to do that?
Not asking for moonlight recipe.
And does whatever us used work on banana?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaunnadan (13/5/16)

Huh? Read this a few times and I'm lost


----------



## Nightwalker (13/5/16)

What is used to sweeten fruit in juices?


----------



## shaunnadan (13/5/16)

Are you looking for something to make your banana concentrate sweet and not natural?


----------



## shaunnadan (13/5/16)

Em , sucralose, sweetener are additives that can be added to your diy juice to sweeten it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nightwalker (13/5/16)

shaunnadan said:


> Em , sucralose, sweetener are additives that can be added to your diy juice to sweeten it


Sometimes I get scared of you. You read into my questions and answer what I was asking for when I was trying to hide the specific thing. But yes that's the answer, thanks man


----------



## Lord Vetinari (13/5/16)

Sucralose for intended sweetness. Many fruit concentrates have sucralose already. The other thing is ETHYL MALTOL which is in pretty much every imported juice. It is like the e-liquid equivalent of MSG. The more sensitive you are to EM the sweeter it tastes. EM sensitive people will perceive EM as sugary above .05 percent and finding it at 2 percent is very common. At first I found it overwhelming.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## zadiac (13/5/16)

I use Marshmallow to sweeten my juices. Works really really well. Marshmallow on it's own doesn't really have a specific flavor (for me, that is) but it's very sweet, so I use it as a sweetener.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver (13/5/16)

@Nightwalker , I think you need to add menthol
Its really schweeeeeeeet!

Reactions: Funny 6


----------

